# Ok after looking, new system help please



## newguy24 (Nov 15, 2010)

HEY GUYS!new system help please,so confused on why type of rig to build..
You have helped me out allot. and hoping you can get me good quotes on this. i understand I'm getting greedy but LMK the price and ill do cuts at the end.this is what looking for and what ill be using it for to the "T" ..

--WHAT I WANT/LOOKING FOR--
system that looks GREAT LED lights
VERY FAST at file transfer,and in general
System that is VERY quite
Must be able to stay COLD
--what PARTS I would LIKE--
preferably I7-950 CPU, or if it don't matter 920/930 (ill overclock if need be to = I7950 or better)
DVD/CD burner FAST!another DVD/CD player/burner FAST(blue ray is not a MUST but for right Price then YES)
USB 3.0 compatible, enough USB ports(currently using 6,but have 8)
AIR AIR AIR, want a NICE NEAT SWEET CASE, would like good high powered fans LED, and if possible CPU WATER COOLED(<--- even worth it?)have 5--80mm fans good enough?
1TB hard drive,room for another one
a really good graphics card
a nice sound card,possibly with HDMI compatible
6GB ram high end ddr3 doesn't have to be 1600 if i can clock it to that.
600-700 PSU 
wireless keyboard and mouse
good speakers with sub
22 or 24in Monitor,possibly with HDMI compatible
LED , cooling , water cooling on cpu if possible, quite the better,cold cold cold if possible.
--WHAT I USE IT FOR--
gaming some times but when i do i want all high res to work
movies,music
surfing net
being able to burn CD and DVD good pace
file transferring.
warranty is a plus.
with all this said i know its allot, i can cut corners on some or wait on some...
IE- wait on blue ray or pull from PC now
IE- wait on ram just get 4gb
IE- 500gb and get 1TB later,also have a harddrive i could use.sata250gb external just turn into internal
IE- wait on an extra fan or add some later , have 4 currently now 80mm just not LED
IE- keyboard mouse can pull from other system/speakers - if i had to monitor too but rather not.


i know i sound like a nut,idiot,nub,the whole 9 yards just trying to be as detailed as possible.
and i would have a budget of about...
1100-1400.....maybe another 100$ but probably 1400MAX

THANK YOU!! and please be honest , i know i don't NEED all this stuff but i do wonder on my PC one week im doing mad gaming next week im trying to do DJing, and other I'm pushing PC to the limits for fun...LMAO


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 15, 2010)

Uhh, if you want to buy/trade things from the members, this should be in the b/s/t forums.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 15, 2010)

this is for building a rig, the type of rig im looking for "kinda" just looking for any suggestions.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 16, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ...System that is VERY quite
> ...Must be able to stay COLD
> ...AIR AIR AIR, want a NICE NEAT SWEET CASE, would like good high powered fans LED,



These statements do not work together.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

I would reduce the first post to something manageable, like so:

budget $1400 absolute max, not a cent more and I need everything from monitor to speakers.

Main uses:Gaming, good file transfer. Good speakers and nice monitors.

What I am looking at: i7, perhaps lower? Good looking case. 

That way you get to the point straight away and we dont need to waste our time reading all the crap how you would like to surf the net and things like that.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

JATownes said:


> These statements do not work together.



just a nice LED case,with great air control....


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I would reduce the first post to something manageable, like so:
> 
> budget $1400 absolute max, not a cent more and I need everything from monitor to speakers.
> 
> ...



just trying to give details so its easy to understand...i have looked and looked and looked!  and i keep coming up with like 1800-2200 idk if im looking wrong or all this stuff is out of budget....apologize for having to much info. just wanted to make sure if someone was kind enough to help, they knew what there  info was


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> just trying to give details so then im not asked....i have looked and i keep coming up with like 1800-2200 idk if im looking wrong or all this stuff is out of budget....apologize for having to much info. just wanted to make sure if someone was kind enough to help, they knew what there  info was



And you are not helping by making them read such a long and useless post, chop down the bits which can be inferred (for example 6gb ram and 700w psu, any guy worth his salt will spec out an i7 rig with those)

If you want a full rig with i7 in it, what you spec'ed out is probably the normal range. you might want to take a look at AMD 965 BE the i5 760 based build. both of them can kick a lot of ass and you wouldn't lose much by dropping the 4 extra threads. 

Fast file transfer can only mean a few things: SSD (expensive) or WD black raided or something of that sort.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> And you are not helping by making them read such a long and useless post, chop down the bits which can be inferred (for example 6gb ram and 700w psu, any guy worth his salt will spec out an i7 rig with those)
> 
> If you want a full rig with i7 in it, what you spec'ed out is probably the normal range. you might want to take a look at AMD 965 BE the i5 760 based build. both of them can kick a lot of ass and you wouldn't lose much by dropping the 4 extra threads.
> 
> Fast file transfer can only mean a few things: SSD (expensive) or WD black raided or something of that sort.



ok then whats a good trust site, to just buy these pieces from ill peace it together the best i can...this site sell?

http://www.tigerdirect.com

something like this, this s good site? or is it just cheapest to buy individual and put it together


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

of course...this would of been great

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

little high but great


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Newegg.com Shopping Cart

200 - 300 $ over price...you guys have any ideas on what to change?these are all compatible components right?? keep mobo,graphics, CPU rest up for switching.

and is this CD/DVD burner a good one?? should i get two(cheap!)??

110$ back after mail in rebates....may they give me in store? lol


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2010)

how many threads are you going to have about this build?

 HELP! building my 1st new rig,any cheap ideas?

 price check on system PLEASE HELP

 ok after looking, new system help please

Both n-ster and I tried to suggest good solid builds for you in the first thread... Lets keep it to one thread


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

lilkiduno said:


> how many threads are you going to have about this build?
> 
> HELP! building my 1st new rig,any cheap ideas?
> 
> ...



-the price check thread has nothing to do with this???about the system i have now
-the help building rig, was my first thread about cheap pricing and ideas i tried to delete it
-after i thought about it and got MAJOR help from n-ster and ideas from others i wanted to put it all together and show you guys what im looking at im sure of it now. maybe different mobo if i can clock it.....and i thank you guys for your suggestion...just little off from what im looking for. the link above is what im looking for now i need to get little ideas about tweaking it a little to get it at my price...

so lilkiduno...thanks for checking up on me though, is that a good explanation for ya??


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

HELP! building my 1st new rig,any cheap ideas? - ...

Do your research and come back again. 

this is a good case to start off with:
COOLER MASTER Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Black ...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 16, 2010)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Forgot to link you that from last thread, as wishlists don't accept combos

Might make it more understandable now


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, my point is that you already had one thread that was asking for suggestions... If this is yet another thread asking for suggestions let's keep this to one thread. But if you wish for suggestions  for a intel i7 build I will do some more looking when I get out of class.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Newegg.com Shopping Cart

i think i may pull the trigger on this...anyone have any thoughts??? it is all compatible right?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

linky broken, only you can see your cart


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 16, 2010)

i think i may pull the trigger on this...anyone have any thoughts??? it is all compatible right?

edit--maybe this will work

ill also add speakers / wireless keyboard and mouse / and

Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R D...

COOLMAX CUL-850B 850W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91 ...

at differnt places for cheaper...

PSU 50$ and drive just 20$ keyboard mouse and speakers about 150$

so that total is about 1500(not adding in the mail in rebates i get back) might call them see if they will deal, or wait till special..or down grade CPU/mobo to something i can clock that's just as good if not better...LMK guys


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

I would not touch that piece of $h!t trying to pass as a psu. Also, I would drop the CPU to 930, and the mobo to a Gigabyte UD4. Don't forget harddisk too, they cost about $60 each.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 16, 2010)

The motherboard you have selected is not compatible with the processor you have selected.

CPU is Socket 1366; Mobo is Socket 1156.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> The motherboard you have selected is not compatible with the processor you have selected.
> 
> CPU is Socket 1366; Mobo is Socket 1156.



Opps, I missed that fact  

And if you are going to get an i7 cpu, make sure you have a good cooler to go with it.


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 16, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> [url]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/7731/specsg.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aside from the horrible PSU, and the already noted mobo problem, I would get a triple channel memory kit to complete the package.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Aside from the horrible PSU, and the already noted mobo problem, I would get a triple channel memory kit to complete the package.



If he is going to get the 930=> triple channel, if i7 860=> dual channel. with his mobo/ram/cpu selection, it seems that he is choosing the P55 build but he says otherwise.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 16, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> The motherboard you have selected is not compatible with the processor you have selected.
> 
> CPU is Socket 1366; Mobo is Socket 1156.



And was going to add that you need three-channel memory for i7-9xx/x58 mobo.

Also, if there's one thing you want to spend extra on it is the PSU. A quality Corsair or Season in the 600 to 700Mhz range.

Some possible alternatives:

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...
SeaSonic X650 Gold 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...
CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-650HX 650W ATX12V v2.2 / E... (the one I have)
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 17, 2010)

If he lives near a Micro Center they have I7 950's for $199


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 17, 2010)

dam dam dam, lost me a little guys....ok ill do the i7-930/ and any recommendation on a mobo? ? and as for PSU id probably go with the (650watt good enough?)
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...
this seem ok? here some ideas for mobo n pro.....
what if i kept the i7-950 and used this mobo
GIGABYTE GA-X58-USB3 LGA 1366 Intel X58 USB 3.0 AT...

some diff mem choice are
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
or
CORSAIR XMS 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 ...
whats your guys choice...i like id be having ddr3 2000(bottom) over the ddr1600(above)
also a cooler for the cpu NEEDED?? even with all the fans in this casing? 
thanks
now this is WITHOUT cooler for cpu (idk what one to get) and this is with the mobo if you guys like it, and *if *everything is compatible...this seems to be fitting under the 1400$..you guys don't mind 1 dvd/cd burner? should i get two?this ok for a choice?

getting excited !!






again getting Hard drive,speakers keyboard, and thats it...just from other sites...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't you live near Detroit? where the Microcenter sells you i7 950s at 199$ + 12~13$ tax

paying 60$ more for faster RAM isn't very smart IMO, you won't see the difference, I'm SURE of it

Get a better PSU, the XFX 750W is basically an HX750 if not better, but cheaper, same for the XFX 850W/HX850

Didn't you want Cool and quiet? THE GTX 470 IS THE OPPOSITE THAT... Get Darwin's 5870 or a used 5850 or something

The Antec 900 is great, the Antec 900 + X58-USB3 Combo is a better deal than what you have now

Get the CPU from Microcenter

I say that a 21.5" screen should be big enough for you., and the pixel pitch is much higher than at 24". If you want bigger, perhaps think of getting a 25.5" or 27" non-LED screen or a 23" 2048x1152. Besides, A 21.5" LED screen is 150~160$, would you really pay a 100$ premium for the little bit bigger screen?



Basically, go back to the build I proposed


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 17, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Don't you live near Detroit? where the Microcenter sells you i7 950s at 199$ + 12~13$ tax
> 
> paying 60$ more for faster RAM isn't very smart IMO, you won't see the difference, I'm SURE of it
> 
> ...



dam


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

It's OK lol... I suggest you reread some of my lenghty posts and PM's before you choose some parts

ofc, everyone is entitled to their opinion, this is mine.

P.S: see? when you separate a question into 2 threads, good ides get lost


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2010)

@PopcornMachine

You don't need a tri channel kit to run x58. Works just fine with a dual channel kit & a single stick. 

Sooooo

@newguy

If you think you will only need 4GB(2x2) then do it, granted you will be saving some funding in the long run with a tri channel kit.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

Why not just get Mushkin Enhanced SP 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Why not just get Mushkin Enhanced SP 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...



I like the Silverline kit

Although thats a good deal N-ster!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

I feel cheap HSF's are not worth having... DDR3 RAM for the normal TPU member does not need any cooling really

I love mushkins in general, and the silverline kit does look nicer, but is there really any noticeable difference with the sticks themselves?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I feel cheap HSF's are not worth having... DDR3 RAM for the normal TPU member does not need any cooling really
> 
> I love mushkins in general, and the silverline kit does look nicer, but is there really any noticeable difference with the sticks themselves?



True. All in all, I do know I've seen reports(can't link right now) of the sticks I linked to go 1600 cl7, but also reports of the SP's doing the same.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @PopcornMachine
> 
> You don't need a tri channel kit to run x58. Works just fine with a dual channel kit & a single stick.
> 
> ...



JrRacinFan, (needless @ omitted)

You seem to have missed correcting a few others in this thread.



blu3flannel said:


> Aside from the horrible PSU, and the already noted mobo problem, I would get a triple channel memory kit to complete the package.





Fourstaff said:


> If he is going to get the 930=> triple channel, if i7 860=> dual channel. with his mobo/ram/cpu selection, it seems that he is choosing the P55 build but he says otherwise.



Or maybe your opinion is in the minority.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll admit, only read through page 2.  But no I wasn't pointing fingers, normally wouldn't


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

its just more logical to go tri-channel


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 17, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> dam dam dam, lost me a little guys....ok ill do the i7-930/ and any recommendation on a mobo? ? and as for PSU id probably go with the (650watt good enough?)
> CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...
> this seem ok? here some ideas for mobo n pro.....
> what if i kept the i7-950 and used this mobo
> ...



 Enough talking, your cart looks good to go...let's build it.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

While I understand you excitement, perhaps what he chose is not the best for his wishes and for his wallet, as I suggested post 29 AND in the previous thread AND through PMs to him. Hopefully he will go more along the lines of my suggestion


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 17, 2010)

ok...tomorrow is my day off, ill be looking at micro center. and your PM's and everyone's IDEAS and combine them and my own personal ideas...ill hopefully get what im looking for tomorrow...wish me luck and thanks... ill defiantly post it b4 i buy for any suggestions


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

perfect! Good luck


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

You OK?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 17, 2010)

Get a proper heatsink, something along the lines of tuniq tower, spire thermax and the likes to keep your i7 happy.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 17, 2010)

just so much...i want ddr3 1600..i want 17-950 or great deal and able to over clock to make it better 930 , i want cool looking system, and a high 750 watt , and a good mobo....just all hard to find for a good deal LMFAO


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 17, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> just so much...i want ddr3 1600..i want 17-950 or great deal and able to over clock to make it better 930 , i want cool looking system, and a high 750 watt , and a good mobo....just all hard to find for a good deal LMFAO



Hmmm, you can either overclock i7-950 with stock heatsink or you can overclock a 930 with a nice heatsink. Doesn't take a genius to work out which combo goes further. Prices are good right now, but if you want a top of the range pc you got to pay. Also, if you are only targetting on using 1 graphics card, 650w is more than enough for your needs. Usually, people will sacrifice looks for power, but you seem to like your looks a lot, so sacrifice some power instead? Alternatively, you can pimp up your system after your initial bulk purchase, that's a very popular option too.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 17, 2010)

Good deals can be found all over the place.  Are you passed your 14th day of being a member?  If so, there's lots of stuff for sale in the B/S/T section.  You can find good deals on a lot of things there.

Just take your time and investigate everything, and your system will come together.  If you're hell bent on an Intel system, go for it, but you can build an AMD system, which will perform just as well for games, for much cheaper.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 17, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Don't you live near Detroit? where the Microcenter sells you i7 950s at 199$ + 12~13$ tax
> 
> paying 60$ more for faster RAM isn't very smart IMO, you won't see the difference, I'm SURE of it
> 
> Basically, go back to the build I proposed



this is not true at all. 2000mhz cas9 is MUCH faster then 1600mhz cas8 and it WILL be noticable. I say get the 2000mhz sticks if thats what you want. 1600mhz cas8 is acceptable but the 2000mhz sticks will do 1600mhz caas7 or 6



n-ster said:


> Why not just get Mushkin Enhanced SP 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...



sorry bro but those sticks run low end psc chips and will be lucky if he gets 1600mhz cas9 the older revisions clocked well but not anymore, i would not get those if I was thinking about 1600mhz cas8 or 2000mhz ram. I get that you think what you suggest is the best we all do, but that doesnt make it correct.



newguy24 said:


> just so much...i want ddr3 1600..i want 17-950 or great deal and able to over clock to make it better 930 , i want cool looking system, and a high 750 watt , and a good mobo....just all hard to find for a good deal LMFAO



dude get what you want. in the end all that matters is that YOU are happy with it.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 18, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> this is not true at all. 2000mhz cas9 is MUCH faster then 1600mhz cas8 and it WILL be noticable. I say get the 2000mhz sticks if thats what you want. 1600mhz cas8 is acceptable but the 2000mhz sticks will do 1600mhz caas7 or 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apart from benchmarks, do you ACTUALLY feel the difference? I've had a friends's RAM once, he was running his 1910 Mhz cas 8. I had it only for about a week if not less, but compared to my RAM at stock 1066 cas 7 or 1333 cas 9 I'm not sure, I barely noticed a difference... And I DID NOT notice a difference once I OCed to 1528 cas 8


And from all the DDR3 RAM I have worked with, I've never seen a 1333 cas9 stock 6gb kit set not be able to do AT LEAST 1600 cas 9. Spending 75% more for a small speed increase seems illogical for me, as even if there a little speed increase, it is not that big. I'd much prefer pay 160$ for 12GB of RAM

Do not forget what he wants also... Why sacrifice an SSD for example, for that faster RAM? he keeps on telling me he wants fast transfer speeds. He wants alot from this build for 1400$, and he should, but to do that, he should concentrate his money on the important stuff


I am just suggestion the RAM and backing up my choice, doesn't mean I think that this is the ONLY way to go about buying the build


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 18, 2010)

wow first off i just want to thank you guys so much for all the info , really appreciate it....depending on this weeks paycheck and if my PC sells or not the price maybe be about 1400-1600 but would really like it about 1400 then ill will see ill keep looking and know more about funds on Friday....so far seems easier to find i7-950 then it is to find i7-930 lol on new-egg at least.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 18, 2010)

WHY not go to Microcenter?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 18, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Don't you live near Detroit? where the Microcenter sells you i7 950s at 199$   12~13$ tax



Are you S******G me????? Well here in UK its currently selling for 374$  you can consider yourself lucky guys,over there in the states,with component pricing like that.

EDIT:..OH,by the way,how did you find the Vertex SSD? I know everybody is hiping about SSDs,but you know you have to chose wisely,cos not all of them are so good in some points..but Im considering to buy one of yours,actually a Vertex 2 SE version,to have it as a system drive,I can have a 60GB Vertex 2 SE with about 20% discount.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 18, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> you need three-channel memory for i7-9xx/x58 mobo.



Thats not true actually,you can run Dual channel memory kit on X58 mobo perfectly fine..but of course the best for it is a 3-Channel kit,if you want to get the full potential out of it.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 18, 2010)

Any Sandforce SSD is good really


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there anyway i can get a system like this one in the link, but build it myself with the same parts but cheaper??

CyberpowerPC Gamer Xtreme 1084 Intel Core i7 950(3...

probably 8gb ram of corsair triple channel 1600 or 2000
better case
blue ray which it has but also a sony or something similar dvd/cd drive/burner
oh ya and a 23-25inch monitor 
speakers/wireless keyboard and mouse(can get at a later date)seen a nice set of bose speakers for 79.99 
possible...a better mother board. 


lmk

thanks  john


----------



## n-ster (Nov 29, 2010)

triple channel needs 3 sticks, so 3gb, 6gb or 12gb (I suggest 3x4gb if you go this way) (you could do 3gb set + 6gb set to get 9gb if you want but usualy not worth it)

GTX 460 2GB is stupid...

Did I not propose a similar build? GPU wise you can go single 6870 and get one for CrossfireX at a later date

 HELP! building my 1st new rig,any cheap ideas?

CPU--> get from Microcenter
GPU--> single or 2 6870... cheap used 5870 or GTX 280 SLI or GTX 460 SLI (preferably 1GB)


----------

